# first time engine detail!!!!!!



## aces007 (May 17, 2009)

came home from work today and i decided to detail my engine and replace my hid headlights :'( as the ballast has now gone. anyway with the headlights out it seemed a good idea to use the ag engine and machine cleaner i have just aquired. 
i started getting rid of the loose dirt with a paintbrush then used an old microfibre and sprayed it with the e&mc and wiped on to the panels and engine. i chose not to spray on to the engine directly to avoid any problems. 
tommorow the whole car is getting tlc and a true detail.....intend to spend the whole day on the car. anyway i have put the pics up of the engine bay. look forward to evryones comments.
cheers!!:car:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I can't seem to see the pics??


----------



## ay4alex (Apr 15, 2009)

would love to see pics!


----------



## aces007 (May 17, 2009)

*pictures*

there is only a max of 5 pics sorry. . . . ..


----------



## Intel (Jun 20, 2008)

Looks good, is that a Ford Ka, though?


----------



## sr34 (May 10, 2009)

thats a fiesta


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Looks good mate!

I would give it a shine up, if you like your AG stuff, with Vinyl and Rubber Care. The airbox especially will come up really well.

As a note on the air filter. You may see an improvement by running the induction kit off the pipe that comes up from the throttle body. The airboxes are poo in the Fez's


----------

